# Counter Strike Update Trojaneralarm



## Laudian (17. Mai 2013)

Nabend

Ich hab gerade mal mein Steam gestartet, dabei wurde automatisch ein Counter Strike 1.6 Update ausgelöst. Das finde ich an sich schon recht merkwürdig, denn soweit ich weiß gibt es für 1.6 keine Updates mehr ?
Auf jeden fall hat Antivir während des Updates eine Trojanerwarnung ausgegeben:

In der Datei 'D:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\downloading\70\hlds.exe'
wurde ein Virus oder unerwünschtes Programm 'TR/Dropper.Gen' [trojan] gefunden.
Ausgeführte Aktion: Übergeben an Scanner

Hat jemand von euch ein ähnliches Problem ?


----------



## Quppi (17. Mai 2013)

ICh hab kei ncs 1.6, aber wenns mal wieder ne falschmeldung von nvidia ist, sind morgen die foren voll damit. dann einfach mal googlen ob du was findest.


----------



## Esinger (17. Mai 2013)

ich habe das problem auch wenn ich steam starte dann fängs half life1 und cs 1.6 sich abzudaten und dann kriege ich von avira auch die meldung mit dem virus in hlds.exe 
das prblem habe ich schon seit wochen
keine ahnung was der scheiss mit der virenmeldung zutun hat
habe auch schon hlds runtergeworfen und neu geupdatet und schon wieder die meldung mit dem virus in hlds.exe
könnte sein das avira freeedition eine meise hat? wenn ja was gäbe es für eine gratis alternative zu avira?


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2013)

Als Alternative bietet sich Avast an


----------



## Erok (17. Mai 2013)

Der wohl beste kostenlose Virenscanner dürfte der fast noch neue von Bitdefender sein : BitDefender Antivirus Free Edtion - Download - CHIP Online

Ich selber verwende Bitdefender Internet Security, und bekam keine Meldung zwecks Virus beim Update von CS 1.6


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe zwar auch das relativ große Update gezogen, aber KIS 2012 schlägt keinen Alarm.


----------



## Shona (17. Mai 2013)

Das sind Falschmeldungen einfach den kompletten Steam Ordner in die ausnahme deines Virenscanners hauen dann kommt sowas erst gar nicht vor 

PS: Diese Falschmeldungen gibt es seit Jahren und hat damit zu tun das Valve irgendwelche Updates macht die ein Virenscanner gerne als Trojaner ansieht. Dieser muss dann er ein Update bekommen damit alles  mit Steam und Co (ja auch Origin, Uplay usw. können das auslösen) nicht mehr als Trojaner erkannt werden. Es ist auch nicht nur Avira betroffen sondern viele andere Virenscanner. Die einzige Hilfe ist die, die ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------

